# France out of season (half term holiday)



## 104481 (May 13, 2007)

Hi guys,

I am planning a trip to France during October half term which strays into November this year and want to travel no more than about 350 miles from Calais but want to stay in France. Have been scouring the Alan Rogers Guide and am very disappointed at the lack of sites open late in the season. Have all the aire books etc and am keen to give these a try but have teenage daughter on board who insits on hot showers. 

As an ex-caravanner don't have any experience of France out of season in an MH. Any tips would be really appreciated - this is only our second decent outing in the MH and want to make a success of it. 

Haven't booked a ferry yet either ... waiting to see how feasible my trip is.

Coco.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Try www.camping-portland.com. We stayed there earlier this year and very good. Walk into Port en Bessen and only 30mins from Bayeux. They are open until 5/11. H


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi coco

We've been thinking of doing the same in France, but in January for a month or two.

Personally I'd start with the aires (as I'm tight!), and as/when bored move to sites.
If and I presume you have a shower on-board (is it not hot enough?), then filling & emptying your water will be your issue, this is not a problem. I've just had two weeks in France and we didn't stay on a site once.
A lot of the aires we stayed at give water free, when you have to pay it's usually 2 euro. If you are moving to the next aires, the next may be free, so don't pay unless you have to. 

Dumping waste water is free (99% time).
If you search out the good aires, you can get great locations. As it was our first time using them (many are glorified car parks for MH's) we were horrified when the first two we stopped at looked like gypsy camps... we quickly moved on... now I'd not be so bothered. Our second night we stayed by the side of a canal, it was very picturesque.

As for ferries, we booked ahead around 1 month, we paid £62 return with SeaFrance, which if you are a member of this site, you will get a discount... think it's 10%.


hth

wilse


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Veurne - just east of Dunkirk, a nice little picturesque town. At the port de pleasnace, on the canal there is an aire, with toilets and showers for which there is a small charge. 1 minute walk in to the town , nice bars and restaurants

Stenay - further south, near the luxembourg border, for about 5 euro's you get electric showers and toilets, park right on the canal.

Beaumonte sur sarthe - by the river - just 30 minutes north of Lemans, I don't know if it is open at that time of year but if it is well worth a visit, well equipped, 5 minutes from the village, excellent showeres and toilet block and cheap , about 7 euros pernight for all fascilities

Bois de Boulogne, Paris centre - just towards the west of the centre,outside of the peripherique, on the Seine, excellent site for a couple of days site seeing in Paris, about 1.5 miles from the Eiffel Tower. 10 miles from Versaille. Easily accessable.But given the location the site fees are at the top end, about 25 Euros per night

Hope you get some other recommendations

David


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

http://www.airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/1864?z=8

Here is the Stenay site I mentioned


----------



## 104481 (May 13, 2007)

The trip is starting to look feasible now .... I was beginning to feel a lot let down by Alan Rogers!

Coco


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Coco said:


> I was beginning to feel a lot let down by Alan Rogers!


... but not by MotorhomeFacts members! 

Gerald


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

The Camping Caravanning International site at Maisons-Lafitte is open until 31st October.
It is on an island on the Seine and is great if you fancy a trip to Paris, about 20 minutes by the Metro.
In the ASCI book, and 14 euro's per night if an ASCI member.
North side of Paris between Argenteuil and Nanterre.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

taildj said:


> Veurne - just east of Dunkirk, a nice little picturesque town. At the port de pleasnace, on the canal there is an aire, with toilets and showers for which there is a small charge. 1 minute walk in to the town , nice bars and restaurants
> Hi taildj
> Any chance of some G.P.S coords for the above aire as i cant seem to find it on any of my maps.Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This will find it for you Hogan, AND give you the coordinates. (Of Veurne that is, not the Aire you are looking for.)

Just put in "Veurne" where it says "Centre the map around", and bingo  

http://www.satsig.net/maps/lat-long-finder.htm

Neat eh?

Dave

P.S. If someone has an address I bet you will be able to find the Aire by using the map to get close, then the satellite photos to identify it.


----------



## hankyfull (Sep 11, 2007)

*Half Term Holiday*

We have just returned from the Loire Valley - Bois de Bardolet. This site closed 30th September, but in the town of Gien is a site right on the Loire whih is open until the end of November.

The town is literally minutes away on foot.

Have a look here http://www.camping-gien.com/

Have a good trip.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Coco

Stayed at Camping Bien Assise last month and I understand it's open until the end of October.

Wonderfully convenient being only 10 miles from the Tunnel.

There's a bar, restaurant, snack bar, takeaway and shop, and the town of Guines is within walking distance.

Surprising number of things to do in the area, and the Cite d'Europe should keep your daughter happy.

Andrew


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

The Veurne coordinates -
Latitude: 51.070388601038744 
Longitude: 2.6673173904418945 
The road it is on is a cul de sac, but ample room for turning, known as 'Kaaiplaats'
I don't know when you may be there but we will be at the aire sometime between the 23rd and 27th October. 
If you do a search on the mhf campsite data base look for ' Aire at Veurne ' for more details. It is just over the border in Belgium. However the photo is a bit misleading as it is of Stenay and not Veurne.

Otherwise it is a good place to stay for one or two nights

David


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you taildj and Sanatogen
Have found the aires with your info,we will be there around 6/7 dec,on our way from Valencia via menen gate via Vanbitz via North Devon to spend christmas with daughter in Gosport.Havent planned the route home yet That will be another task to add to the list

Hogan


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

taildj said:


> The Veurne coordinates -
> Latitude: 51.070388601038744
> Longitude: 2.6673173904418945
> The road it is on is a cul de sac, but ample room for turning, known as 'Kaaiplaats'
> David


Hi Hogan,

If for some reason that side of the canal is too busy, just pop over to the other side via the bridge, where the showers and toilets are situated, at end of the pontoons. You can obtain a meter card for mains hookup, from the water authority office, just round the corner after the "no entry" sign at the end of the street.

Jock.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. We stayed on Beaumont Sur-Sarthe last year but it closed end of September. Probably the same this year.
Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

HI David/Jock. Thanks for the info on the aire at Veurne. We usually stopover at Malo les Bains and run up to Tobacco Road at Adinkerke for cigs for a friend. Veurne would be nearer.
Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Coco. How about Brugge/Bruges, beautiful city, lovely buildings and loads of chocolateries. There is a nice aire by the coach station which is a short walk into the city,only problem is its €15 for 24 hours, There is a campsite at Membling but have never been so don't know what its like getting into the city, There are 2 large markets, Food/veg on Wednesday, clothes etc. on Saturday.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Aiming the Satellite dish*

H Sid and others

If you play about with this site I posted earlier you can easily get a satellite picture of the Aire.

http://www.satsig.net/maps/lat-long-finder.htm

I don't think you can find places by entering their co-ordinates directly, but having centred around Veurne it's easy enough to select the satellite view and zero in to the Aire using successively larger scales. (It's at 4 o'clock on the circular part of what might be the 'old town') It shows up very clearly, and the view is good enough to use as a route finder for the last few hundred yards.

I can see this being very useful in the planning process so you get a picture of the immediate locality, but it would also be handy for those with manual satellite dishes to note down in advance the data they need for lining up.

(Dead handy these bloody awful wet days! They give you a good excuse for "playing" and finding out useful things like this.)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

SidT said:


> HI David/Jock. Thanks for the info on the aire at Veurne. We usually stopover at Malo les Bains and run up to Tobacco Road at Adinkerke for cigs for a friend. Veurne would be nearer.
> Cheers Sid


Hi Sid,

With regards to The Aire at Veurne, using the link that Dave has provided, you will see where the parking area ceases on the northern side of the basin. 
At this location there is a childrens home/hostel, and the noise from the time we arrived on the Saturday afternoon, through to early evening was horrendous, mostly due to skateboards. 
However, it was a lovely summers day and they were enjoying themselves, without causing any bother.
But if it is peace and quiet you are after, please be aware.

Jock.

*Edit*

BTW, does anyone know of a good outlet in that area for purchasing quality Belgian Trappist beers from, and not too far from Veurne. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

*France out of season*

Hello Coco

We stayed at this camp site in early September. They are open until end of October but the outdoor swimming pool is closed. It is very close to the Seine and there is fishing direct from your pitch if you like that sort of thing. Les Andelys is very pretty with a chateau and shops within 15 mins walk

Camp site De l'Ile des Trois Rois
D313
27700 Les Andelys
France

Opening period: 15/03 up to and including 15/11
Indicative price: € 18.00 / € 27.00 
Number of touring pitches: 230 
Number of permanent annual pitches: 70
Area: 6.5 Total area (in hectares)

If you look at eurocampings - there is more info. Sorry, am not sure how to do a link.

I attach a picture of the chateau viewed from the bridge coming into the town.

Hope you have a good time wherever you go.

Debbie


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the info,it is all noted and will arrive at the aire with more knowledge than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

there are a few listed on this website http://www.sites-et-paysages.com/index2.php
chapter


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jock. Have you been to "Tobacco Road" at Adinkerke, its off the road into De Panne from Junction 1 off the A10. There are lots of outlets for 
tobacco, wine and beers and not far from Veurne.
Cheers Sid


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

We've been following this thread with interest as we're off to Germany soon  and the aire at Veurne is going to be our first stop on route to Germany.
Our question is: Is there somewhere that you reccomend for getting fuel near here or would we be better to fill our tank in Calais at the Elf garage, bearing in mind that we arrive on a Saturday evening,
Thanks

Angie and Keith


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

There is a garage about 1/3 of a mile away. You will find it easily 

David


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Angie. I presume you will be travelling up the motorway towards Belgium, if you come off the motorway at Junction 1 turn down towards De Panne, at the first roudabout about 150 yards down turn left and there is a garage a short way along, very nice chap, speaks excellent English.
This is "Tobacco Road" lots of shops selling beer, wine and tobacco but most important, CHOCS
Cheers Sid


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Thanks David and Sid, no problem with filling up with fuel now then ( or filling up with chocolates :lol: )

Regards,
Angie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi Jock. Have you been to "Tobacco Road" at Adinkerke, its off the road into De Panne from Junction 1 off the A10. There are lots of outlets for
> tobacco, wine and beers and not far from Veurne.
> Cheers Sid


Not yet Sid.

It's now on my project list. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I really do prefer the trappist beers, they are so full of flavour, and other things that make you feel good. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Just a quick tip for those who are filling up near the belgian border.
I am always back and forth to France and I find the prices in Belgium significantly cheaper than France. to get an idea of the latest price this web site lists the available prices in any area and is regularly updated.
Fuel price in Belgium
It is in dutch but easy enough to follow.

Mike


----------

